# My pike



## alpharoyals (Nov 21, 2007)

Phark said:


> Yeah and they're immense! I didn't realise there actually are pikes in the UK until I read your post lol. I thought British wildlife was horribly limited! :lol2:


awsome fish!!! I was fishing once for roach and the pike were sitting in the reeds and taking the fish off my line before I could reel them in, at one point, there were two sitting infront of my feet.


----------



## J-Dee (Jan 14, 2008)

nice fish. : victory:


----------



## simonas (Apr 12, 2008)

lovely pike

heres some dodgy phone pics of my 9 inch Cobra pike


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

bout time we had another pike keeper on here.


nice looking pike mate. You keep any other cichlids?


----------



## Phark (Jul 1, 2008)

simonas said:


> lovely pike
> 
> heres some dodgy phone pics of my 9 inch Cobra pike


Thanks. Nice pike you have as well! Definitely more colourful and more uncommon than mine anyway lol.



mike515 said:


> bout time we had another pike keeper on here.
> 
> 
> nice looking pike mate. You keep any other cichlids?


Thanks. Well not at the moment, but I'm a big fan of the central americans, especially _Parachromis_ (predatory), _Paratheraps_ (colourful) and various species such as _N. grammodes_ (would be my favourite cichlid if not for their slow growth rate) and definitely, _N. haitiensis_! You've got a great collection by the way. :mf_dribble: Any pics?


----------



## Phark (Jul 1, 2008)

Hey has any of you seen a Venezuelan with this much red in its fins? It's a horrendous pic but it shows the red in the tail well: (by the way don't worry about the white nodules on his body, it's a Lymphocystis infection that he's beginning to recover from)


----------



## inkyjoe (Mar 31, 2008)

When I kept fish, I had a pike cichlid for a while, it was probably my favourite fish. He never got to reach his adult colours, and i never got to find out exactly what species he was(i was hping for c.marmotas) as he got horrendously mauled by something else in the tank(im guessing the oscar) and i thought it would be more humane to freeze him.
As much as I'd have loved to, I never did get another one, despite looking everywhere. R.I.P


----------



## Phark (Jul 1, 2008)

My 6" pike cichlid - _Crenicichla_ sp. "Venezuela". Enjoy!


----------



## blackdragon (Jun 27, 2008)

very nice ,good to see some body keeping pike cichlids makes a change from all the normal cichlids people keep


----------



## lynneowen1 (Jun 5, 2008)

nice hun like the red on its fins:notworthy:


----------



## Phark (Jul 1, 2008)

Thank you both!  Pike cichlids are definitely my favourite fish. They're getting rare (and expensive, lol) over here though, unfortunately.


----------



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

i too ain`t a fish person - but there`s something seductive about that one!!!


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

i had a couple of these amongst a load of other crenicichla - fantastic fish!!!


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

inkyjoe said:


> When I kept fish, I had a pike cichlid for a while, it was probably my favourite fish. He never got to reach his adult colours, and i never got to find out exactly what species he was(i was hping for c.marmotas) as he got horrendously mauled by something else in the tank(im guessing the oscar) and i thought it would be more humane to freeze him.
> As much as I'd have loved to, I never did get another one, despite looking everywhere. R.I.P


If you've got a spare 425 laying around wharf aquatics have a great looking pair of marmorata. If I didn't already have a pair I would have bought them without a second thought.


----------



## carisma02uk (Sep 14, 2006)

awsome species.. my big ad was awsome, a true bruser!!
his name was vinny and got to a very very very good size!!
good luck with him/her they will keep you entertianed for hours..

Jon


----------



## Trillian (Jul 14, 2008)

Lovely photos and very nice fish. : victory:


----------



## Phark (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks for the nice words everyone!


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

oooooo inne cute! :flrt:
Im not normally a fish person but that fishy is beautiful :flrt:


----------



## Phark (Jul 1, 2008)

spider_duck said:


> oooooo inne cute! :flrt:
> Im not normally a fish person but that fishy is beautiful :flrt:


Definitely lol.


----------



## Natonstan (Aug 9, 2008)

Very nice!

I remember when me and my grandad were walking out in a place called Shirebrook Valley and there was a pond there, and you could see the shadow of a single Pike that somebody had dumped there :bash:


----------



## alpharoyals (Nov 21, 2007)

Nice fish mate! :notworthy:

I have never seen one before and when I read the title I thought you had a pike from an english lake :blush: would be nice I suppose as even the common pike are great to watch, I have seen them hunting fish in a Lake where I go fishing as the water was strangely clear one day.


----------



## Phark (Jul 1, 2008)

alpharoyals said:


> Nice fish mate! :notworthy:
> 
> I have never seen one before and when I read the title I thought you had a pike from an english lake :blush: would be nice I suppose as even the common pike are great to watch, I have seen them hunting fish in a Lake where I go fishing as the water was strangely clear one day.


Yeah and they're immense! I didn't realise there actually are pikes in the UK until I read your post lol. I thought British wildlife was horribly limited! :lol2:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

those are very cool guys.:2thumb:


----------



## daz30347 (Aug 30, 2007)

*Crenicichla*

Xingu 1(females)








Tapajos 2 (wild caught)


----------



## sasandjo (Dec 8, 2007)

i likes pike :whistling2: just a pic o a uk pike too give u an idea on size


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

daz30347 said:


> Xingu 1(females)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice mate. Not many people this side of the pond that have kept tapajos

If you don't mind me asking how much did you pay for yours? My pair cost me some juvenile marmoratas. Quite an expensive trade but definately worth it


----------



## daz30347 (Aug 30, 2007)

*Crenicichla*

Hi Mike,
I had them imported through a mate of mine a few years back when they were even more rare than they are now
The Marmorata are stunning if you get the right locale,i think the only thing that would get me keeping Crenicichla now would be Xingu 3 or Sp Atabapo or maybe Lents but again with Lents the right locale is critical:2thumb:


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

I like marmorata fullstop lol. Any locale.

Xingu 3 are nice but you gotta try and find them first lol.

If you can find some then look at johanni. Awesome fish when coloured up properly


----------

